# Dogs days of summer Voice over Adaptation



## silverboy9 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello people i was allowed permission for the first 33 pages of Blotch spot-cats dogs Days of Summer Graphic novel. i am looking for voice actors. here is a general idea of what im looking for,

WHAT YOU NEED TO DO
-have a good quality mic, i will not tolerate any thing that sounds awful at all, idc if it it a little bit scratchy, but no breathing in the mic i hate that it doesn't feel real at all. 

-good voice acting for one of 4 voices. Australian accent, Minnesotan accent, and Englishwomen's accent, and a Malaysian accent. I will be more impressed if you naturally have those accents. 

-and the most required thing everyone looks for, commitment *watches as men everywhere flee* 

simple enough if you are an aspiring voice actor. but i will settle for really good voice actors if i cant get exactly what i want. i will need the main characters to be have the accent.

DETAILS
You can audition for any role, (boys will be boys, girls will be girls unless your really really good at it)
You can audition for all roles, BUT you will only receive one part. This is a mature comic, and it ends with a brutal ending. maybe if sales for the original comic sells blotch will allow me to do the rest but i really dont think so, This comic has a lot of gay themes to it so if you hate gay people get the fuck out. 
there are more male roles then girls, but if your a girl and you can still try out, if you think you got the girl balls to pull off a boy. 
please read the original comic to help you decide who to play.
http://www.dogsdaysofsummer.com/
Well i cant think of anything else, if you read the comic you get both the script and the characters. also those are the pages we will be covering. so i say read it, pick your role and read the next paragraph. 

Auditioning.

You submit your audition piece to my email rodneyrossjunior@hotmail.com. tittle it "audition" so i know what its for and i dont just delete it if it says "greg" :/... there are such things as spam emails. or you can upload it to furaffinity (recommended) so i can just click and play.'
auditions sent by email must have all information in the audio clip. (hey my name is Rodney and i'm audition for Diego) it must be more then 30 seconds long and no longer then 1 minute and 30 seconds. and as long as it on fur-affinity the details can be in the description. then send it to one of the multiple advertisement submissions of my fur-affinity page http://www.furaffinity.net/user/silverboy9/


----------



## theLight (Feb 8, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 8, 2011)

Why are people intent on doing voice acting for things that are predominantly sex comics. Why?

WHY

Isn't there anything out there that is just interesting and not full on fucking left right and centre?


----------



## theLight (Feb 8, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok, here's a question to the OP.

Why the fuck are you constantly spamming your stuff on FA? I've seen it at least 3 times now. You post a picture with a link to your journal, leave it a while then delete and repost.

Stop. It.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 8, 2011)

silverboy9 said:


> WHAT YOU NEED TO DO
> -have a good quality mic, *i will not tolerate *any thing that sounds awful at all, idc if it it a little bit scratchy, but no breathing in the mic i hate that it doesn't feel real at all.



You sound like such a pompous dickhead.


----------



## Grendel (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey spammer douche, why do you spam?


----------



## Browder (Feb 9, 2011)

Are you paying?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 9, 2011)

silverboy9 said:


> Australian accent, Minnesotan accent, and Englishwomen's accent, and a Malaysian accent.


 
*Eyetwitch*


----------



## Smelge (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok, here we go.

I saw what theLight said about the stuff being recorded not actually being porn, and actually properly read the source material.

Blotch seems unable to draw the same character twice in a row, because one page a character looks overweight, the next it's skinny again, and any number of errors you wouldn't expect from someone who is as apparently popular as they are. And secondly, the dialogue does not lend itself to audio. It's stilted, doesn't flow naturally and just feels awkward to read. Add on to that you are trying to turn a visual medium into audio, means you'll just have people saying stuff with no context as to what they are doing. Plus, every single character is a god damn stereotype, and there appears to be a male kangaroo with a pouch because fuck biology.

This is all a bad idea.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 9, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Ok, here we go.
> 
> I saw what theLight said about the stuff being recorded not actually being porn, and actually properly read the source material.
> 
> ...



I can agree with a lot here. This is a really visual story, seriously. You would have to make the dialogue even more obvious and stilted to get it close to audio. 

I didn't actually ever see a pouch on the boy roo, closest it got was the shade line over the balls.


----------



## theLight (Feb 9, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 9, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I didn't actually ever see a pouch on the boy roo, closest it got was the shade line over the balls.


 
I was mistaken. Page 13, in the flashback. It has two people on the porch, one clearly with breasts, and the other with a pouch. It took a second look to realise that the one with breasts wasn't actually a kangaroo as well.


----------



## silverboy9 (Feb 9, 2011)

its like 4-chan! trolls! . yes trolls dance i tell you! DANCE!!! *evil laugh* i'm taking a new approach on advertising so i removed the pictures. that should satisfy you i'm many sexual and abnormal ways. however i expect more arguments because i'm feeding the trolls. *kills a kitten* there argue about that. tell me things you would only say on the internet.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, because everyone who disagrees with you is a troll.

What did you really expect to happen, if you kept spamming your shit on the front page? People thanking you?

Thank you so very much. I am so grateful that you used the art of someone who can actually draw to encourage people to look at your project. Very good. My life is now enriched. Thank you so fucking much.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 9, 2011)

So what is your reason for this then?

Fed up of having a mediocre account? Not enough watchers? Could it possibly be that the only way to actually gain popularity, is to try and leech off of inexplicably popular people by doing the bare minimum of work? Is that what it is? What's wrong? Can't you get watchers yourself? Can't you write a story that gets gay people into a sweaty, moist frenzy?

Oh, and well done. By playing the troll card, you have lost any respectability you had before. Don't forget to call us all bigots and gay-haters as well, just to go for the high score.


----------



## theLight (Feb 9, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 9, 2011)

silverboy9 said:


> its like 4-chan! trolls! . yes trolls dance i tell you! DANCE!!! *evil laugh* i'm taking a new approach on advertising so i removed the pictures. that should satisfy you i'm many sexual and abnormal ways. however i expect more arguments because i'm feeding the trolls. *kills a kitten* there argue about that. tell me things you would only say on the internet.


 
One: They are not trolls, and stop antagonizing the users.

Two: Kids, stop antagonizing the OP.

I am not afraid to pass out warnings/infractions. Even to you OP.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok, last shot.

OP. I do not believe that you have permission to do this project, to start with. I seriously doubt you had permission to use the artwork you did either. Please provide proof that you are not doing this without the owners permissions just as a quick way to gain a bit of popularity off of another persons work.


----------



## craftyandy (Feb 11, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Why are people intent on doing voice acting for things that are predominantly sex comics. Why?
> 
> WHY
> 
> Isn't there anything out there that is just interesting and not full on fucking left right and centre?


 
Because we live in a society where you can have buckets of gore but any sexual content somehow lessens the story as a whole. That is a sad truth and something the States need to overcome. And Dog days of summer is not a "sex" comic. Explain to me how it is dominated by sex. Because its about a relationship between two characters? Like ever dull romantic comedy spewed out in theaters? I think this person explains it best. http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2090024/


----------



## silverboy9 (Feb 13, 2011)

wow this is still active. as for the guy who complains alot idc anymore. i never said a thing about gay people. i'm not trying to leech off other people i'm a damned good artist. i draw good wilderness art and backgrounds. thats my specialty. i do however intend to work on better furries before posting because i regret it when i draw bad art. also talk about sensitive. "oh you played the troll card i'm so offended" yeah you and a million other people


----------



## Fay V (Feb 13, 2011)

So apparently you don't have the permission of the artist to do this?


----------



## Smelge (Feb 14, 2011)

silverboy9 said:


> "oh you played the troll card i'm so offended" yeah you and a million other people


 
No, I'm more disgusted. Someone disagrees with you, so they must obviously be a troll. No. It's called a differing opinion. You are not always right. I am not always right. People are allowed to have opinions and to state them, so grow the fuck up and realise that without resorting to claiming people are evil trolls for being so mean as to not agree with you.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2011)

silverboy9 said:


> wow this is still active. as for the guy who complains alot idc anymore. i never said a thing about gay people. i'm not trying to leech off other people i'm a damned good artist. i draw good wilderness art and backgrounds.



That is not the point that others are trying to make. Regardless if you are a good artist or not, people will view you as a "publicity whore" when using another person's comic/pictures. But that's just how it looks.

And you do care, otherwise you'd ask about a getting this thread a lock or something.





> also talk about sensitive. "oh you played the troll card i'm so offended" yeah you and a million other people



Just because people have a different opinion and not going to be jumping for joy does not make them a troll. using the "Your just a stupid troll" argument makes you look poor in a debate or argument.

It's like bringing a plastic butter knife to a gun fight. No matter how much effort  you slash at people, you'll still look stupid.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 14, 2011)

craftyandy said:


> Because we live in a society where you can have buckets of gore but any sexual content somehow lessens the story as a whole. That is a sad truth and something the States need to overcome. And Dog days of summer is not a "sex" comic. Explain to me how it is dominated by sex. Because its about a relationship between two characters? Like ever dull romantic comedy spewed out in theaters? I think this person explains it best. http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2090024/


 
Because during the time when you could vote on what actions Diego should take, it stopped at the point where it seemed that Raj was going to go down on him. And yes, there is a big sexual theme to the comic.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2011)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Because during the time when you could vote on what actions Diego should take, it stopped at the point where it seemed that Raj was going to go down on him. And yes, there is a big sexual theme to the comic.


 
I noticed that within the first few pages before I lost interest. Not really much of a story to it and it doesn't take a genius to notice it...unless you are distracted by the "ohh pretty watercolors" of the comic.
So far the majority of furs who have read the comic are more focused on the pictures than the actual content. The story itself is on par with a bad soft-core porno on cinemax. 
And if you had to do voice acting for a  comic, I'd say Sabrina Online would be a better candidate than Dog Days of Summer IMO.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 15, 2011)

lol. Raj is accused of bringing them to have an orgy in the bar stockroom or whatever, that's a totally reasonable thing to assume in a comic that isn't mostly about sex. 
Most of it is about sex or relationships, except perhaps the part about pants...


----------



## Deo (Feb 15, 2011)

silverboy9 said:


> its like 4-chan! trolls! . yes trolls dance i tell you! DANCE!!! *evil laugh*... however i expect more arguments because i'm feeding the trolls.


We've actually been very fucking nice to you. Don't be a faggot and call "trolls" for no reason other than massive butthurt.




silverboy9 said:


> i'm many sexual and abnormal ways.


How nice of you to tell us that you are sexually abnormal. :I They have drugs for that I think.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> We've actually been very fucking nice to you. Don't be a faggot and call "trolls" for no reason other than massive butthurt.
> How nice of you to tell us that you are sexually abnormal. :I They have drugs for that I think.



Welcome back, BTW.


----------



## Deo (Feb 15, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Welcome back, BTW.


 Thanks. Am I being nice enough? I've not posted a direct insult to anyone in three days!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Thanks. Am I being nice enough? I've not posted a direct insult to anyone in three days!


 
Might want to edit the "Faggot" and replace it with "Idiot" and no one will be the wiser. :V


----------



## silverboy9 (Feb 18, 2011)

argue argue argue. :\ this post lost it's spark. and ok we all agree i'm a publicity whore, i think your opinions dont matter and all. so any of you seriously want to audition or what? if not i suggest leave this post as it is (thinking of making a new one all together but i'm too lazy)


----------



## Fay V (Feb 18, 2011)

silverboy9 said:


> argue argue argue. :\ this post lost it's spark. and ok we all agree i'm a publicity whore, i think your opinions dont matter and all. so any of you seriously want to audition or what? if not i suggest leave this post as it is (thinking of making a new one all together but i'm too lazy)


 Maybe if you answer the question. DO YOU HAVE THE PERMISSION OF BLOTCH TO DO THIS?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 18, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I noticed that within the first few pages before I lost interest. Not really much of a story to it and it doesn't take a genius to notice it...unless you are distracted by the "ohh pretty watercolors" of the comic.
> So far the majority of furs who have read the comic are more focused on the pictures than the actual content. The story itself is on par with a bad soft-core porno on cinemax.
> And if you had to do voice acting for a  comic, I'd say Sabrina Online would be a better candidate than Dog Days of Summer IMO.


 
LOL. I really did. Too true. I wonder how many furries bought it and raged after seeing no hot yiffy action. I would say that furries should try out their new comic but apparently there isn't going to be any yiffieness in this one. Auh well, maybe pretty watercolors will suffice like in the DDoS.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 19, 2011)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> LOL. I really did. Too true. I wonder how many furries bought it and raged after seeing no hot yiffy action. I would say that furries should try out their new comic but apparently there isn't going to be any yiffieness in this one. Auh well, maybe pretty watercolors will suffice like in the DDoS.


 
Soft core cawk block. :V



silverboy9 said:


> argue argue argue. :\ this post lost it's spark. and ok we all agree i'm a publicity whore, i think your opinions dont matter and all. so any of you seriously want to audition or what? if not i suggest leave this post as it is (thinking of making a new one all together but i'm too lazy)


Very mad you are. Butthurtness this must be.
Says the person who does not have permission from the creator to do said project. :V
If our opinions do not matter, why come here? I doubt many people will respond on and off site for your "project".

If you made a new one, I'd delete it because it is disruptive to the forum. :V


----------



## IggyB (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I did come back to this topic planning on actually recording an audition for this, but I see now that there is no way this is ever going to get done, so I won't bother.

Also, I have talked with Blotch about this, and yes they are aware of this thread/project and no they don't care if you do it.


----------

